# Mettre iPad à zéro



## Rikly (2 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Suite achat iPad 2, je souhaite réinitialiser mon iPad 1 pour le donner à mon épouse.

Je lui ai créé un profil sur mon iMac pour pouvoir synchroniser et ouvert un compte Apple.

Comment faire pour que l'iPad soit remis à zéro, comme lors de l'achat, afin de lui attribuer un nouveau propriétaire.

Merci d'avance.
Bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (2 Juin 2011)

Essaye Réglages >> Général >>Réinitialiser (tout en bas) >> Effacer contenu et réglages


----------



## Rikly (3 Juin 2011)

Un grand merci.

Bonne journée


----------



## Ealdu (3 Juin 2011)

Ou restauration, configurer comme un neuf sur le Mac.

Apple donne toutes les possibilités dans son aide en ligne.


----------



## Rikly (3 Juin 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Ou restauration, configurer comme un neuf sur le Mac.
> 
> Apple donne toutes les possibilités dans son aide en ligne.



J'ai suivi cette procédure. A marché nickel, mais un peu long pour mes iPad 64 GB Wifi+3G.


----------

